# probleme beim emergen von kde

## buthus

hallo,

beim emergen von kde kommt folgender fehler : 

```
grep: /usr/lib/gcc-lib/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.3.4/livstdc++.la: No such file or directory

/bin/sed: can't read /usr/lib/gcc-lib/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.3.4/libstdc++.la' is not a valid libtool archive
```

mus ich da noch was eu installieren, oder einen neuen verweis schreiben ? ich weiss nicht weiter, währe wirklich nett wenn mir jemand helfen könnte.

DANKE

----------

## XMath

Hi,

ähm laut 

```
qpkg -f /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.4/libstdc++.la
```

 gehört die Datei zum Paket 

```
sys-devel/gcc
```

.

Wundert mich jetzt warum er die nicht findet. Ist die wirklich nicht da?

----------

## buthus

nein sie ist wirklich nicht da .

das hier wird gefordert 

```
/usr/lib/gcc-lib/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.3.4/libstdc++.la
```

und das habe ich bei mir gefunden

```
/usr/lib/gcc-lib/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.3.5-20050130/libstdc++.la
```

----------

## Carlo

 :Arrow:  fix_libtool_files.sh 3.3.4

----------

## buthus

danke , ich probiere jetzt nochmal kde zu installieren.

muss ich dieses fixen wegen eines updates machen ? wenn ja gibt es nochmehr dateien die evtl. nicht mehr funktionieren und gibt es ein befehl mit dem ich quasi alles überprüfen und dann "fixen" kann ?

----------

## buthus

und schon wieder einen fehler 

```
/usr/kde/3.4/bin/meinproc: error while loading shared libraries: libbz2.so.1.0: cannot open shared object: No such file or directory
```

----------

## Stormkings

Diese Datei gehört zum paket app-arch/bzip2 und sollte von kdelibs automatisch aufgelöst werden.

Vielleicht mal nachsehen, ob das Pakte nicht installiert ist und evtl. von Hand versuchen.

dk

EDIT: Mir fällt gerade auf, dass du gar nicht geschrieben hast wobei der Fehler passiert ist. Kann also genausogut sein, dass der Suchpfad von meinproc nicht richtig ist.

----------

## Carlo

buthus: Jein, nichts betreffend gcc, aber es hört sich so an, als ob revdep-rebuild angeraten wäre.

----------

## buthus

danke ! hab das paket nachinstalliert und emerge kde neu , mal sehen obs jetzt klappt  :Laughing: 

jedenfalls danke !

----------

## buthus

 *Carlo wrote:*   

> buthus: Jein, nichts betreffend gcc, aber es hört sich so an, als ob revdep-rebuild angeraten wäre.

 

danke ! 

ich hab das als root mal eingeben also 

```
revdep-rebuild 
```

aber den befehl kennt er nicht

```
bash : revdep-rebuild: command not found
```

wie gebe ich den befehl richtig ein ?

----------

## amne

Vermutlich musst du noch app-portage/gentoolkit installieren.

----------

## buthus

 *amne wrote:*   

> Vermutlich musst du noch app-portage/gentoolkit installieren.

 

BINGO ... danke jetzt klappt es .

----------

